# Corrosion Resistance Tables



## mkn (25 مارس 2010)

Dears
Pls,I need the following ASAP
Corrosion Resistance Tables: Metals, Nonmetals, Coatings, Mortars, Plastics, Elastomers, and Linings and Fabrics, Fifth Edition (4 Volume Set) 
Editor(s): Philip A. Schweitzer, P.E., Consultant, York, Pennsylvania, USA


----------

